#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  主機維護通告 (1/11)

## 狼王白牙

主機商將預定於 1 月 11 日 星期三

台北/北京時間下午 3 點 至 5 點關機維護

預估影響本論壇大約 50 分鐘左右

屆時如有連線問題  請稍後再試

----------

